# Calling all planted clubs!!



## Jason Baliban

I would like to rotate the banners of planted clubs on www.projectaquarium.com. If you look on www.projectaquarium.com you will see the banner for MIAPG on the right....this is where i would like to rotate the club banners. The banner has to be 120px wide...height is not as important but 130px is preferable. 

You can send me the image and i will put it up, or even better, you host it and i will link to it, this way if you change it, it will update on my site.

Email me at jbaliban _at_ projectaquarium.com.

jB


----------



## lmno335

*thanks for your sharing*

hey man, I'm thing about your word. thanks for your sharing.


----------

